# Video Review - King Kat



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I received a Jack Koehler designed King Kat in trade from LVO a couple weeks ago and got out this morning to do an overdue review of it.

Now that I'm getting the hang of it I find this one to be a real pleasure to shoot. Very happy I made this trade 






PS- I'm not trying to be a tough guy or an iconoclast or whatever by shooting flechettes all the time, they're just what I shoot. Every time I've tried round ammo for the last couple months it's left me felling flat but the short arrows make me smile pretty much every time I shoot them.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

"This video is private" 
I think you need to go onto the video and look around in the youtube settings, set it to unlisted i believe


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry, my bad.
I had it as unlisted but sometimes YouTube glitches out and it ends up private.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice that really shows the value of the head angle for shooting from an anchor.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice vid MJ, don't know how I missed till now....


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice review Bud! You really like those Flechettes huh? I'll have to try em one of these days.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

No video! Frustrating.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Very cool!


----------

